# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  بالصور خبز جباب على طريقة الشيخ زايد الله يرحمه ..

## دوا العوق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بناء على طلب الطريقه من بعض العضوات قررت انزل لكم الطريقه وانا خذتها من احد المواقع يقولون انها طريقة الشيخ زايد الله يرحمه ويغفر له ^_^


المقادير : 

2 ونص كوب ماء

2كوب طحين رقم 1

بيضتين

زعفران وهيل ورشة فانيليا

ملقعه صغيره خميرة فوريه 

فنيال سكر 

فنيال حليب بودرة


نخلط المقادير و " نتركها تتخمر ساعة "



وهاي طريقة التحضير مصوره ..~







وهذا شكله بعد ما حطيت الجبن والعسل ^_^



وبالعافيه عليكم ^_^

 :Kafara: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## غرنوق رعبوبة

يم يمي شكله لذيذ تسلمين غلايه.

----------


## ام سالم

مع الدبس جنااااااااااااااان والذ

مشكوره ع الطريقة

----------


## ام معضد111

يعطيـــــــــــــتج العافيــــــــــــه يوعتيــــــــــــني ^_^

----------


## دوا العوق

اسعدني مروركن يا حلوات  :Smile: 

وبالعافيه عليكن ^_^

----------


## صاحبة السموه

تسلمين حبيبتي ...

ان شاالله بجربها باجر ... لاني كنت يالسه ادور ع مقادير مضبوطه ..

----------


## صاحبة السموه

الغاليه بغيت اسئلج ؟

تخلطين كل المقادير مع بعض ؟ ولا المقادير الجافه اول شي ...

ما اشوف فالمقادير ضفتي الماي او شي سائل

----------


## littel lady

الغلا شو نوع الجهاز اللي سويتي عليه الجباب ومن وين؟؟؟

----------


## دوا العوق

> الغاليه بغيت اسئلج ؟
> 
> تخلطين كل المقادير مع بعض ؟ ولا المقادير الجافه اول شي ...
> 
> ما اشوف فالمقادير ضفتي الماي او شي سائل


هلا الغاليه  :Smile: 

هيه انا اول شي اخلط السوايل مع بعض واخلط المقادير الجافه بروحها وبعدين اصب السوايل على الجافه واخلهم ..

فيه ماي الغلا زين ذكرتيني والله نسيت احط كم كوب ><

كوبين ونص الغاليه نفس الكوب اللي تحطين فيه طحين استخدميه للماي بعد  :Smile: 

وبالعافيه عليج

----------


## دوا العوق

> تسلمين حبيبتي ...
> 
> ان شاالله بجربها باجر ... لاني كنت يالسه ادور ع مقادير مضبوطه ..


جربيها وخبرينا عن النتيجه  :Smile: 

لا تنسين الماي ^_^

----------


## دوا العوق

> الغلا شو نوع الجهاز اللي سويتي عليه الجباب ومن وين؟؟؟


الغلا مب جهاز 

هاي التاوه اللي يسوون عليها خبز رقاق تعرفينها ؟؟

هي نفسها انا اسوي عليها  :Smile: 

وهاي من المينا بتحصلينها

----------


## (النرجسية)

يعطيج لعافية حبيبتي

شكله يشهي

----------


## ام كايد111

تسلمين حبيبتي ...

----------


## دوا العوق

الله يعافيكن 

نورتن يا حلوات  :Smile:

----------


## شجــ2009ــون

يمي يمي

----------


## * أم معاذ *

يعطيـــــــــــــتج العافيــــــــــــه يوعتيــــــــــــني ^_^


تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## أدور وظيفة

خباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال

----------


## هنودة1985

شكلها روووووعه يبالي اجربها

----------


## rozee

يسسسسسسسسسسسلمو

----------


## قلب جوري

ماقدرت اشوف الجبر وماارد على الموضوع 

بصراحة شكله يمي يمي تسلم ايدج

----------


## miss princes

يمي يمي 
تسلم ايدج
يعطيج العافيه

----------


## al3emia

ماشاء الله روعة 

بجربها هالطريقة

----------


## جوهرة الكويت

مشكور الغاليه والله يرحم الشيخ زايد

----------


## EOMAR84

الله يرحمه

----------


## روحي غلا2

تسلم ايدج

----------


## شموخ111

تسلم ايدج يالغلا 
شكل الجباب لذيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييذ

----------


## Busnisswoman

مشكوووووووووووره

----------


## ملاك الصدق

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## شمسه الشامسي

ياحافظ تسلم ايدج

----------


## الدكتورة غادة

تسلم ايديك يا قمر

----------


## خفايا الروح**

يعطيـــــــــــــتج العافيــــــــــــه يوعتيــــــــــــني

----------


## ليندااااا

شكله رووووعة مشكورة حبوبة

----------


## mrs.abk

يمي .. نفس طريقتنا

----------


## راعية_الرنج

شكله عجيب

----------


## YummyDesserts

الله يرحمه و يغمد روحه الجنه 
يعطيج العافيه ع الطرح حبيبتي

----------


## ملاآك قلبكـ،،

الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه

----------


## نجمة أبوظبي

> الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه


تسلمين اختي 
بصراحه جربته وما شاء الله طلع حلو

----------


## rozan

يميميمي لذييذ

----------


## الغندورة

الله يغفرله ويرحمه 
يزاج الله خير

----------


## قهوة 2012

يعطيكي ألف عافية ان شاء الله

----------


## الم الندم

مشكووووووره

----------


## عيالي و بس

تسلم ايدج

----------


## *فراشة حلوة*

يعطيج العافية يالغالية
اليوم العصر انشاء الله داشة المطبخ

----------


## hamoudmam

يمي يمي شكله لذيذ وايد
بالزبدة ذايبة و العسل رووعة
وشاي مغربي

----------


## بدر النساء

يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 


شكله لذيذ 


تسلمين 


والله يرحم بااب زايد  :Frown:

----------


## بنت الجهرة

تسلمين الغالية والله يعطيج ألف عافية

----------


## نجمة أبوظبي

ترى الموضوع جديم وانا الي رفعته وتسلم ايد صاحبة الموضوع

----------


## مكيااجي

أكيد بجربه لأني أدور طريقته بأجر بسويه أن شاء الله

----------


## مريم الفهد

مشكورة علي الوصفة

----------


## مكيااجي

الحين طبقت ألطريقه وطلع لذيذ يم يم حياكم

----------


## وردة الجوري 2

تسامين حبيبتي على الوصفه كنت ادورها مشكورة يالغاليه 

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## انكسار

اكيد ويا الدبس احلا يسلمو خيتو

----------

